# Larger Catechism Q. 139 and "Lascivious Dancing"



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 5, 2011)

Had reason this morning to do some study in the Larger Catechism and was reading Larger Catechism Question 139, which states:



> The sins forbidden in the seventh commandment, besides the neglect of the duties required, are, adultery, fornication, rape, incest, sodomy, and all unnatural lusts;all unclean imaginations, thoughts, purposes, and affections; all corrupt or filthy communications, or listening thereunto; wanton looks, impudent or light behaviour, immodest apparel; prohibiting of lawful, and dispensing with unlawful marriages; allowing, tolerating, keeping of stews, and resorting to them; entangling vows of single life, undue delay of marriage, having more wives or husbands than one at the same time;unjust divorce, or desertion; idleness, gluttony, drunkenness, unchaste company; lascivious songs, books, pictures, dancings, stage plays; and all other provocations to, or acts of uncleanness, either in ourselves or others.



One of the sins forbidden is, " lascivious songs, books, pictures, dancings, stage plays" .

J.G. Vos in his wonderful commentary on the WLC states:



> Formerly, Christian people generally objected to promiscuous dancing because it tended to lead to immorality. Today it can be plausibly be argued that many dances are inherently immoral, evil not merely in their results, but in themselves, that is, that the act of dancing, as correctly practiced, itself constitutes a sinful indulgence of sexual passion. Needless to say, Christian people should conscientiously abstain from such practices.


 -- pg. 374

What in your mind constitutes " lascivious songs, books, pictures, dancings, stage plays"?


----------



## Romans922 (Oct 5, 2011)

Perhaps 90% of movies, 50% songs, romance novels, etc.


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 5, 2011)

The macarena is not reformed. The electric slide may or may not be depending on whether you hold to the original WCF or the American Revision.


-
-
What I am wondering is why "the keeping of stews" is prohibited? 

Beef stew? Chicken stew?


----------



## Stargazer65 (Oct 5, 2011)

> What I am wondering is why "the keeping of stews" is prohibited?
> 
> Beef stew? Chicken stew?



Doesn't apply anymore. That was written before canning and refrigeration were invented.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 5, 2011)

Stew=House of Prostitution.


----------



## Marrow Man (Oct 5, 2011)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> What in your mind constitutes " lascivious songs, books, pictures, dancings, stage plays"?



Dancing with the Stars


----------



## Romans922 (Oct 5, 2011)

Marrow Man said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > What in your mind constitutes " lascivious songs, books, pictures, dancings, stage plays"?
> ...



I forgot most TV shows too.


----------



## Pilgrim (Oct 5, 2011)

I think this passage from J.C. Ryle's _Practical Religion_ is an example of the Vos quote above: 



> Thoughtful and intelligent readers will probably observe that, under the head of worldly amusements, I have said nothing about ball-room dancing and card-playing. They are delicate and difficult subjects, and many classes of society are not touched by them. But I am quite willing to give my opinion, and the more so because I do not speak of them without experience in the days of my youth.
> 
> (a) _Concerning ballroom dancing,_ I only ask Christians to judge the amusement by its tendencies and accomplishments. To say there is anything morally wrong in the mere bodily act of dancing would be absurd. David danced before the ark. Solomon said, "There is a time to dance" (Ecclesiastes 3:4). Just as it is natural to lambs and kittens to frisk about, so it seems natural to young people, all over the world, to jump about to a lively tune of music. If dancing were taken up for mere exercise, if dancing took place at early hours, and men only danced with men, and women with women, it would be needless and absurd to object to it. But everybody knows that this is not what is meant by modern ballroom dancing. This is an amusement which involves very late hours, extravagant dressing, and an immense amount of frivolity, vanity, jealousy, unhealthy excitement, and vain conversation. Who would like to be found in a modern ballroom when the Lord Jesus Christ comes the second time? Who that has taken much part in balls, as I myself once did before I knew better, can deny that they have a most dissipating effect on the mind, like using drugs and the drinking of alcoholic beverages does on the body? I cannot withhold my opinion that ballroom dancing is one of those worldly amusements which "war against the soul," and which it is wisest and best to give up. And as for those parents who urge their sons and daughters, against their wills and inclinations, to go to balls, I can only say that they are taking on themselves a most dangerous responsibility, and risking great injury to their children's souls.


----------



## ClayPot (Oct 6, 2011)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Stew=House of Prostitution.



Thanks for the explanation. I was thinking maybe that it was forbidden because people were getting drunk off of fermented stew. Nothing like a nice beefy, vegetably cold one to drown your sorrows away!


----------



## seajayrice (Oct 6, 2011)

There is a notable difference between Dancing with the Stars and a ballet. 

Certain theater (cinema/TV), dance and song is inherently sensual due to content or musical meters. Same as the lusty pursuit of poker or other games of chance. Without question, much music is designed to excite the flesh.

At one time I found betting the horses intensely exciting. Perhaps not so bad but for the empty wallet. Today I might place a $5 wager but beyond that would seem sin for me.


----------



## py3ak (Oct 6, 2011)

Songs, books, pictures, dancings, and stage plays designed to promote lasciviousness.


----------

